# How does one increase self esteem?



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

or confidence. Its the same thing I think but how does one increase it? Because I think really this is the root cause of many many problems including SA. I want to hear your ideas. Discuss.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think they are exactly the same.Self esteem i think is about whether or not you like yourself, if you have good feeling or associations when you think about yourself.If you like yourself you hold yourself "in high esteem".

To like yourself more i think you must do more things that make you like yourself more, you must have some good experiences about things you have done, difficulties you have overcome, you know, have a lot of experiences where you think to yourself "i feel really good having achieved this." 

Self-confidence i think is more about having a belief that you can achieve something you have put your mind to, that you have confidence that you'll follow through.I think the only way to really increase self-confidence is by experience, by knowing that you have managed stuff in the past and by that having faith that you can do it again.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a few things that I think can help self-esteem...

For one, it is good if a person can seek out something they are good at. Take up some sort of hobby or classes on something. Read positive affirmations. If you work, keep doing the best you can or find a career that you want to pursue. If you want to go "back to school" for those who need some extra courses and education that will help as well.

There are lots of things that can help boost self-esteem. true self-esteem comes from the inside and it's not always what happens to you or what others think of you that gives you self-esteem. That's is a job only you can do. Others can only encourage it.

When you have a sense of accomplishment that is one way to enrich your self-esteem.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Affirmations are helping my self-esteem. Next I am going into a deep meditative state and do visualizations doing things that could increase my confidence.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

set goals and achieve them.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CBT


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

Onething that might help is to exercise and build a strong physique


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

One thing I think helps me is to listen to my own inner voice or feeling about what I am about.

People often miss seeing everything about you. A lot of the time they just don't know you well enough. And something like anxiety I think often unfairly severs you from others and from experiencing what's good about you. -It's like it cuts us short and renders us lesser than what we really are.

So I figure, trust your own understanding about yourself. The good things you know yourself to be. 

Then I figure, with more of this trusting your own self and speaking on behalf of yourself for yourself, other peoples' opinions of you start to matter less. then it can become easier to express who you really are to them, instead of getting scared because you're too worried about how you'll come across and what "their" ideas are. ...a lot of people are pretty nice and mature anyway...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

self accpetance, self resposnibility, self asseritveness, living purposefully, personal integrity, I forgot the sixth one but all are from Dr. nathaniel branden the pioneer in self esteem and from his book "The six pillars of self esteem"
but I would agree that all self esteem comes from within.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Do things. Start with small endeavors and let them lead you to bigger endeavors. As you do something, you'll probably meet others who do the same thing ie volunteer, run, cook etc, and you'll not only build confidence but you'll make acquaintances and possibly more friends. But start small and build.

There's no doubt self esteem comes from within.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Do things.


That's it in a nutshell!


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

Achievement. When I look at my room, I have absolutely no trophies or medals showing I won anything. So I've never had any winning background to base my confidence on. It's difficult to believe in yourself with no history to show for it.

That said, there are smaller achievements. Doing things you don't want to do, and learning to do it competently. Surviving stressful events with composure is another... not that I'm trying to say anything about my week. :lol:


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love you all guys/gals answers. Thanks.

I don't have any added ones though.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Find something that you are good at and make your life revolve around it.


----------

